# Vets List August 2012



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Updated Vets List.

If anyone has used a European Vet this year and it isn't on the List would you please submit any info you have and I can add it to the List.

As they say - "Every little helps!"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

In case you haven't got all the details for the very cheap one at La Mailleraye. Photos kindly provided by my very efficient friend Ali, who always records details like this on her phone. :wink:

Dave 

.


----------

